# egg color



## mahoro (Dec 18, 2007)

i got 8 shrimp that has eggs now, but i noticed most of the egg color is yellow, but some are white and one of them is green.. is that normal?


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

There was a thread about that somewhere, either this forum or another one I go on. But yes, shrimp will have different color eggs. Mine usually had yellow and green. I assume they were packer fans?


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Normal for Cherry Shrimp!

Most eggs will be yellow, but from time to time you will see green!


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

I've had cherries carry both yellow and green eggs. The only ones I'd be worried about are the white ones. Only time my female carried white ones she dropped them (unfertilized?).


----------



## dtld9 (Feb 13, 2008)

My cherry is preggo too but I don't know if the eggs are ok it's been almost 2 weeks and they've gone from a yellowish color to almost black, she is the one on the right.


----------



## markdadof2 (Dec 11, 2007)

I am new to this, but so far mine have all been yellow!


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

dtld9 said:


> My cherry is preggo too but I don't know if the eggs are ok it's been almost 2 weeks and they've gone from a yellowish color to almost black, she is the one on the right.


Your cherry female doesn't look like she's carrying eggs? at least from the picture, maybe it's just not clear. Black eggs sound bad to me. The top of her head doesn't look too good either being as dark as it is.


----------



## mahoro (Dec 18, 2007)

i just got back from work and when i was checking my tank, the cheery drop her white eggs, within mins the ghost and the snail was all over it, so i guess white egg = no good... but good news is i counted total 10 cheery with eggs, maybe more hidding, and only 2 of them has the green egg...


----------



## dtld9 (Feb 13, 2008)

Both of my cherries have dark heads like that  What makes there heads dark? There is a huge bulge under her which I've been assuming was eggs. I was hoping them turning almost black was the babies heads or something. The whole pregnant thing was completely unintentional and unexpected so I really don't know anything.


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

From my experience, green and yellow eggs are normal for RCS. I've never seen or heard of dark eggs for RCS, but there are certainly more experienced shrimp keepers on this forum. If the eggs aren't viable, they usually just drop the eggs.


----------



## njoker (Feb 9, 2008)

*RCS eggs going black!*

I think your cherries are ready to drop! From my observations, the eggs get darker as they developed. At first they're yellow from all the vegetative nutrients inside the egg sacs. Later, the shrimps start to develops. A few days before hatching, their eyes form. The depletion of the nutrients and development of their tiny eyes make the egg sac appear darker. That's my two cents.


----------



## mahoro (Dec 18, 2007)

dtld9 said:


> The whole pregnant thing was completely unintentional and unexpected so I really don't know anything.


 hmm.. for a min that didn't sound too right... so whos the father? heehee


----------



## dtld9 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well she doesn't have the eggs anymore and I don't see any babies. I'm gonna wait a few days so they have a chance to get bigger, if they are in there.


----------



## njoker (Feb 9, 2008)

Seeing babies depends on a lot of things. Does your tank have any potential predators? Is the filter safe for baby shrimps?

If you don't see any young shrimps, it could also mean something else I don't know of. In the meantime, I'll try to get a picture of my cherries that are ready to drop with black eggs. Good luck


----------



## markdadof2 (Dec 11, 2007)

Does anyone else siphon off the dropped eggs and feed them to other fish like I do? the angels seem to LOVE them


----------



## mahoro (Dec 18, 2007)

so far i got 2 shrimp drop their egg, within seconds, the snail were all over it, so who ever said snail are slow, they are wrong...


----------

